# Can't stream with Standalone stream from new Roamio Basic to Ipad



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I've had the standalone stream for a few months and used it a bunch to stream and download from my good old premier. for Xmas i got a Roamio and moved the premier to another room (wireless). Now I can't seem to stream from the Roamio to my Ipad ( I can get it to download for offline viewing and I can stream from the premier, though since it's on wifi only, it sucks for that)

I've restarted the Roamio, restarted the Stream and re-ran setup in the ipad app....am I missing something?


----------



## sjsaliba (Mar 30, 2008)

When you run setup in the iPad TiVo app do you see both stream devices?
Which model Roamio do you have?


----------



## sjsaliba (Mar 30, 2008)

Roamio Basic does not have streaming built in, but it should be able to use your standalone stream device. 
Have you contacted TiVo support?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

It sees it and starts to stream and then I get an error message


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you reboot your router as well?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you ever enabled wireless on your Roamio even briefly then that is likely the problem - a conflict between wired and wireless networks. TiVo didn't provide an "off" setting for wireless for some stupid reason, so you need to effectively disable it by providing wrong password for wireless SSID. You can check your router for wireless clients to see if Roamio is connecting wirelessly or not.


----------

